# WOW !! Lake Livingston Water Level



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, what caused this? So many boats launching it raised the level?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Lmao, wait till this afternoon and watch the drop from fish caught and boats leaving


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There is the P factor to consider, with all of those boats and people drinking liquid and recycling it,.... I don't know could counter the loss of fish space!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I need to check the level again after SS's next big haul when he gets back from his break.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> There is the P factor to consider, with all of those boats and people drinking liquid and recycling it,.... I don't know could counter the loss of fish space!


As I tell my guys at work, "dont drink anymore than you can sweat out"


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I just went down and looked and the level is NOT rising. I hope they aren't dumping water due to a bad gauge. Anyone see how many gates are open?


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

lots of rain upriver


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A tempest in a tea pot. That graph shows a drop of less than one tenth of one foot over a four day period. (1.2 inches)
Evaporation and the squeegee effect (I like that word) of the wind easily accounts for that little change.
Remember TRA had five gates open until 30th of June. On the 1st of July they did some gate juggling and have a 1550 cfs flow now.
That little slug they sent down river to clear out the salt water is the only flow in the river.
From Rosser (S. Dallas) to Liberty the river is only flowing what I like to call sewer plant levels.
Livingston is going dry if it does not rain. At normal use and evaporation it will be back to just river channel depth by August 16th 2015.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We got a fairly hard rain, last evening, in South Montgomery County. Hope that'll help some local ponds, but probably would take a lot more to help Conroe (-3.5) and Livingston.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I was with a friend at his parents a few weeks ago. They live on the La side of toledo bend, on the water. Toledo is currently 11' low now. A freind of his parents was there, and was saying evaporation is a cause of 1/2'' of level drop in one day!!

BBR


----------

